# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Valor's workbook

## Valor

*Reality Checks:*
- Looking at hands, counting fingers
- Nose plug
- Thinking how I got here
- Looking around for something strange

*Dream Signs:*
- In dreams I'm almost never in my house
- Places: homestead, shop, cemetery
- Driving a car
- People which I rarely see or never have seen

*Short-Term Goals:*
- Stabilize dream
- Have a long lucid dream
- Talk with people
- Learn to fly
- Visit tropic island

*Long-Term Goals:*
- Find a dream guide
- Have lucid dreams every night

*Lucid/Dream Recall History:*
- 2-3 dreams per night

*Current Technique:*
- MILD

*Some Other Techniques:*
- WILD

*Sleep Schedule:*
Now I have some free time, so I sleep from ~10.30-11.30 pm till ~8-9.30 am.
Later it will be 10-11 pm till 8-8.30 am.

----------


## Valor

This night I tried WILD technique. I woke up about 2.30 pm and immediately tried doing it. Didn't want to do WBTB because I thought it will be hard to fall asleep (I have tried it once some time ago). I started counting from 100 to 1. I was constantly losing my number and started over again or just from almost random number. At least I knew I was going the right direction. After some time I felt interesting vibrations, started losing feeling of my real world body. And again I'm back in my body. This was happening repeatedly. I understood that counting keeps me awake. Also I heard my old clock ticking. So I thought I will do WILD all over again, rolled over and started visualizing numbers but I still said them in my head... For some reason I rolled over again. Decided to try it the last time. I wasn't counting just watching whatever appears in my vision. I imagined a room. It was dark and in this room was table with some things on it. I could barely see. I went to the table, knew I had to touch, grab something to stabilize a dream. At this point I didn't feel my real world body. I was touching the table and things I didn't understand what they were. I found a pistol and took it. It felt so REAL. It was a bit cold, I felt it's texture. I didn't know what to do next, I needed to touch other things. I put down the pistol but the table was with the same unclear things. I returned to my body. The clock ticking was so irritating. I never had a problem with that before. Decided just go back to sleep normally. But I couldn't fall asleep for so long! I think I fall asleep after 4 am. And I thought I never do WILD again...

So the first thing I'm worried about is that I don't know if in my third WILD try I was dreaming or it was just my visualization. Because clearly I visualized that room. For some reason I forgot to do a reality check though I was aware of false awakenings and always done my RC between rolling over.

Second, I think I woke up too early. It was only after ~3 hours of sleep. So it should be a long time of sleeping till REM. Next time I will use alarm-clock.

P.S. Sorry again for my English. It is pretty good exercise for me  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

Welcome to the class, Valor! 

From your description, it sounds to me that you were able to have a lucid dream, so congrats! One of the issues with  wilds is that since you start in a dark room with eyes closed and transition to the dream straight away, the dream environment naturally starts from a darker background. It takes a bit for the dreaming mind to build the scene. 

At any rate great job so far. For you next attempt, I would suggest trying a different visualization - maybe a very green meadow or a sunny beach and try interacting with the enviroment as much as possible.

----------


## Valor

NyxCC, thank you for replying! Next time I will try imagining sunny beach  :smiley: 

Every night before sleep I'm trying MILD. For some reason this night I couldn't concentrate on my visualization... Also I would like to ask what is the most important thing in visualization, is it understanding that I'm dreaming? Is it details, feelings or else? Because I have a feeling that I do something wrong. I visualize how I become lucid in a dream, doing reality checks, trying to touch something, then just doing my goals. 

Plus, I need to work more with my dream sings because they repeat over and over again.

----------


## thinkfirst

Since I identified my dream signs, they are appearing more and more frequently.  But they still do not yet help me be lucid!

----------


## Valor

thinkfirst, I think we should improve our day awareness. Every time we see our dream sings or even think about them, we must do a reality check. Some of my dream signs are certain places or people and I found myself thinking a lot about them. So whenever I think about those places or people I'm trying not to forget to do RC.

----------


## Valor

I got very distracted from lucid dreaming in waking life, lost my dream recall. I didn't do anything for lucid dreaming for about a week, except for doing reality checks. 

This night I couldn't sleep almost at all. I started dreaming early in the morning. Immediately I realized that this is a dream. The dream was very vivid but I forgot to do stabilization techniques (I always do it then I try MILD). I didn't expect to be lucid at all. I started doing one of my goals, did everything slowly. But the dream disappeared. I tried DEILD but I was too tired and fell asleep.

----------


## Valor

Hello, everyone, I'm back again.  :smiley: 

I stopped practicing lucid dreaming but random lucid dreams didn't leave me.  ::D:  Well I'm never been good at dream stabilization and dream control, so my lucid dreams were very short. About a month ago I had a most vivid, realistic and detailed dream I ever had in which I realized that I am dreaming. I rubbed my hands (it helps me making the dream more vivid but this time it didn't do anything) and started flying through the window. I was very high and was looking straight down. I saw all the little details, everything was so realistic except for it was spring outside and not winter. I clearly knew that it was a dream but for some reason I was very afraid of falling, so my dream ended.

After this experience I started my dream journal again. Also I thought a little and understood that almost all my lucid dreams were just basic DILDs. So I think I should stick with this technique and try to be more aware throughout the day. Also tried WILD few times but I'm not successful with them.  :smiley: 

Currently I remember a few dreams per night and my main goal for now is to have long stabilized lucid dream.  :smiley:  I'll try to post some updates.

----------

